# North West Meet - Walney Island - 7th August 2010



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi All - * A DATE FOR YOUR DIARIES*

Les and I are organising a meet to the British Kitesurfing Championships again on *Saturday 7th August 2010 *to be held on Walney Island, Cumbria, *LA14 3XZ *so for those who like to have plenty of warning put it in your diaries.
Last year we had a great day which included a good run out to the South Lakes area and trainer kite sessions for our group, which, if available again this year I will try and a secure a slot for those who want to take part.

Here is the link for last years meet which includes quite a few photos:
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=142263&start=0

I know its early but events and meets are being organised for the summer already 

Also my Audi Dealer brought the brand new TT RS which added a nice touch to the meet and after talking to them again this week, they said if there is something else we would like this year, they will try and get it for us for the day  so if you have any ideas let me know asap

Here are a couple of pics but lots of info later in the summer or any questions just ask 

I wonder why mine is the only one with the bonnet closed   

Gill

*List Started already:

Seasurfer
MalsTT
SalTTy
Jef0000
Snoops

Those wishing to travel up in convoy, please meet at Lancaster Services at 9am prompt *

Les
Stevecollier
Mark Hogan
Matt B
Tony
Jammyd
J9sht
Burns
Stuart
Shak & Becks
Marco
Sutty & Julie


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Anybody from the NW who did not attend this meet you missed a great day, me and Linda are so looking forward to this again 8) ....get your names down


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Good morning

Please add 'ttcool'...Joe and Judy for this one 

Joe


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

hi Gill will you add me to your list please


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Ermmm can you add me Gill :lol: 
I will be organising the cruise to Walney Island again probably same as last years with us meeting at the Lancaster services on the M6. We met at 9am last year and seemed to arrived around the right time so lets meet at the services at 9am again. We should be underway by around 9-30ish from the services.All those wishing to meet at Lancaster services please say so.

Gill can you add to your first post a list of all those who wish to meet at Lancaster services along with your list of all those going. EG Joe, aka TTcool I suspect won't be meeting us at the services but will make his own way to Walney ( bloody pest that he is :lol: ) If you wish to have a chat about this Gill I will PM you my landline number following this post.

Looking forward to this very much as it was a great meet last year and I am hoping to see even more of the NW crew there this time or I will set Mark Davies on you :twisted: So come on get signed up as it's sure to be another great day out for the NW group. 

PS I will also send a PM to all those who frequent the NW activities to inform them about this event.

Cheers.

Les.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Gill, my bonnet was closed as well on the TTrs [ rangerover sport ]
Les, i will be going plus 1.
FREE THE FISH
 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

les said:


> Ermmm can you add me Gill :lol:
> I will be organising the cruise to Walney Island again probably same as last years with us meeting at the Lancaster services on the M6. We met at 9am last year and seemed to arrived around the right time so lets meet at the services at 9am again. We should be underway by around 9-30ish from the services.All those wishing to meet at Lancaster services please say so.
> 
> Gill can you add to your first post a list of all those who wish to meet at Lancaster services along with your list of all those going. EG Joe, aka TTcool I suspect won't be meeting us at the services but will make his own way to Walney ( bloody pest that he is :lol: ) If you wish to have a chat about this Gill I will PM you my landline number following this post.
> ...


Oi Les, you know I can't join you at the Lancaster Services because I'm travelling from the North and I can't cross the motorway to the Services. I would have to travel many miles south bound and tun round at the next exit BUT I want to join the convoy at the earliest opportunity, so where would that be? You know I'm very punctual and will be ticking over with first gear engaged, set to launch control, as you approach me :lol:

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Oi Les, you know I can't join you at the Lancaster Services because I'm travelling from the North and I can't cross the motorway to the Services. I would have to travel many miles south bound and tun round at the next exit BUT I want to join the convoy at the earliest opportunity, so where would that be? You know I'm very punctual and will be ticking over with first gear engaged, set to launch control, as you approach me :lol:
> Joe


 Of course I know that Joe hence :lol: 
tell us which way you will be going and take a look at the route we went last time via the thread Gill put up and we will see if we can arranged a meeting point. Always good to see you and your good lady Joe give my regards to Judy for me, she has a lot to put up with :roll:


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

I missed this one last year, and as much as I would love to come to this one, I dont think it will be possible, as my wife is due to have our 2nd baby the week before "YaY" enough said realy. I will be reading the after show thread with interest though.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I am ignoring all the FISH jokes and PMs so there [smiley=rifle.gif]

:lol:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Count me and Cheryl in for this. Was a great event last year, look forward to this


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Hoping to make this one this time, along with Mrs P7TTJ and our little one Jessica!

She will love a day flying kites, now is that the wife or our toddler :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Definitely put me down for 3. Me and Rachel will be bringing Ellie and hopefully our TT this year 

Great event last year.

TT forum bucking bronco competition is a definite requirement. Last year I definitely battered Mark and Tony lol


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt B said:


> TT forum bucking bronco competition is a definite requirement. Last year I definitely battered Mark and Tony lol


Your not getting me on that thing......................................... you can............................. buck off :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Matt

Sorry about the bucking bronco for this year, they wont be there after doing a runner and didnt pay a pitch fee at the end of the day, which was only small anyway :evil: but i have a far more taxing idea for you all, rain or shine  

Gill

ps: Andrea, please let me know if you are on the right list at the top of the page


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

count me in asuming the TT survives italy :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Matt
> 
> Sorry about the bucking bronco for this year, they wont be there after doing a runner and didnt pay a pitch fee at the end of the day, which was only small anyway :evil: but i have a far more taxing idea for you all, rain or shine
> 
> ...


NNNNNNNOoooooooooooooooooooooo ........GUTTED


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Les

Plan A: I've worked out a route on MS AutoRoute, right to Mill Lane and the beach. Unfortunately it's not posible to fully join the convoy or even meet part way, unless you regard being nearly there as joining the convoy. I could meet you close to the junction of North Road and Bridge Road roundabout just before crossing the bridge onto the island.

The drive over from where I am is brilliant, taking in a good part of my regular stomping ground, so looking forward to a good blast and then steady as she goes right to the venue 

Is Newby Bridge, on the A590, part of your route? I could meet you all there but it would be a bit of a chew knowing at what time you would arrive. It may be best for me to stick to plan A. What do you think? First of all is Newby Bridge on your route?

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Les
> 
> Plan A: I've worked out a route on MS AutoRoute, right to Mill Lane and the beach. Unfortunately it's not posible to fully join the convoy or even meet part way, unless you regard being nearly there as joining the convoy. I could meet you close to the junction of North Road and Bridge Road roundabout just before crossing the bridge onto the island.
> 
> ...


 Hi Joe,
below was the route (near enough we took) Last year.
11. At junction 35, take the A601(M) exit 0.2 mi
12. At the roundabout, take the 1st exit onto A601(M) heading to Carnforth/A6/Morecambe 
0.9 mi
13. At the roundabout, take the 2nd exit onto A6 Go through 1 roundabout 8.9 mi
14. Turn left to stay on A6 0.2 mi
15. Slight left at A6/Levens Ln 0.2 mi
16. Take the ramp onto A590 4.6 mi
17. At the roundabout, take the 2nd exit and stay on A590 1.5 mi
18. Slight left at B5271 308 ft
19. Sharp right to stay on B5271 171 ft
20. Turn left at Hollow Ln 0.8 mi
21. Continue on Old Town Hill 0.2 mi
22. Continue on The Level 0.2 mi
23. Turn left at Green Ln 2.0 mi
24. Continue straight onto Headless Cross 0.2 mi
25. Slight right toward B5278 1.4 mi
26. Turn right at B5278 404 ft
27. Turn left to stay on B5278 5.4 mi
28. Turn left at A590 Go through 5 roundabouts 14.9 mi
29. At the roundabout, take the 2nd exit onto A590/North Rd 0.5 mi
30. At the roundabout, take the 3rd exit onto A590/Bridge Approach Continue to follow A590 0.3 mi
31. Stay on the A590 to Barrow in Furness - this takes you directly to Walney 
Drive over the channel via short bridge - turn right at traffic lights - take 3rd turning on your left, signposted WESTSHORE, EARNSE BAY - Take first right on to Mill Lane (skateboard park on your right) and this takes you straight to the Beach - Car Park is on your left.

But I don't recall going through Newby Bridge but maybe we did. :? Anybody who went last year recall?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Stick my name down please Gill, enjoyed this last year 

Thanks

Paul

PS - Les sorry i dont remember the route, could hardly see through the rain on the way there :lol:


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

hi Gill you can put me on the one to meet at Lancaster might aswell all come together 
Thanks Andrea


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi

Newby Bridge is half way down the A590 and you pass through it, but dont blink you will miss it 

Off at Junction 36 of the M6 heading towards Kendal - exactly 3 miles come off and join the A590 heading to Barrow in Furness - straight road through to Walney 

TTcool, where will you be coming from ?

Matt B - you wont be dissappointed with the alternative :lol: :lol: cameras at the ready :lol:

Gill


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I will be there, but I am sure I will be outcast at the back


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Dont forget to give me some ideas what to ask my Audi dealer to bring 

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> I will be there, but I am sure I will be outcast at the back


No problem Paul................. as long as you stay no less than a 100yds back behind the last TT :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

les said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > I will be there, but I am sure I will be outcast at the back
> ...


More like I will be miles ahead in my super VW :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > jammyd said:
> ...


 Just as long as you are miles somewhere,  don't want you cramping our style :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jammyd said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > jammyd said:
> ...


why have you bought a Beetle 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: do like the shroc though :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> Dont forget to give me some ideas what to ask my Audi dealer to bring
> 
> Gill


R8??

RS6???


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

white TTS ragtop full spec one owner 09plate 6000 miles £20000 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Will try and make this this year, last year looked a good day out.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

malstt said:


> Will try and make this this year, last year looked a good day out.


Take it from me its most certainly was


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Did that have anything to do with winning most desirable car ?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

malstt said:


> Did that have anything to do with winning most desirable car ?


 Nothing what so ever. Just ask the likes of Bigsyd, Tony Rigby, Matt and a few more who went. Why do you think most are all coming again this time.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

seasurfer said:


> Hi
> 
> Newby Bridge is half way down the A590 and you pass through it, but dont blink you will miss it
> 
> ...


Hi Gill and Les

I will be coming from the North East. After a satisfying drive along 'Nirvana Lane' I will emerge at Sedbergh in the Yorkshire Dales National Park; then after a short stint on the M6 I will join the A590, in the Lake District National Park which will take me the entire way to the venue.

There isn't really a suitable place to meet which won't introduce some anxiety to both us and the other TTers but it would be nice to cross the bridge together and cruise to the final destination.

So far as I can tell that would be at the roundabout at the junction of North Road and Bridge Road where we would make a right turn onto the bridge, then right into Promenade, and left onto Mill Lane.

I know there's plenty of time to the event in August but I have to sort out my 2010 itinerary early as the drives have already filled half of this year's outings.

Click on image to enlarge:









Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Les

You Jammy Doughnut Muffin; I've just realised you are only about 50 miles from this event. You do realise you and the gang will have to return the compliment by attending one of my drives in God's Own Country :lol:

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Les
> 
> You Jammy Doughnut Muffin; I've just realised you are only about 50 miles from this event. You do realise you and the gang will have to return the compliment by attending one of my drives in God's Own Country :lol:
> 
> Joe


 Sorry Joe we only do 50 mile drives or less :lol: (in fact its 88 miles from here via RAC route planner) Well you never know one day we may just pay one of your meets a visit.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi CoolTT,
Map is mostly correct, you need to take a right on to West Shore Road and follow it to the sea :lol:

There would be plenty of laybys once you join the A590 if you wanted to meet the main group on route, 30 miles exactly straight to Walney.

Gill


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

TTCool said:


> Les
> 
> You Jammy Doughnut Muffin; I've just realised you are only about 50 miles from this event. You do realise you and the gang will have to return the compliment by attending one of my drives in God's Own Country :lol:
> 
> Joe


50 miles is only if you come by boat :lol: :lol: we have an X-cat in the garage if needed :lol: :lol: ( as in my avatar)

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Les
> ...


 It's OK Gill, Joe's way past his best (and i'm just behind him) His carer Judy tends to put him right but he has to be back at the home by 6pm on Saturdays :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

seasurfer said:


> Hi CoolTT,
> Map is mostly correct, you need to take a right on to West Shore Road and follow it to the sea :lol:
> 
> There would be plenty of laybys once you join the A590 if you wanted to meet the main group on route, 30 miles exactly straight to Walney.
> ...


Thanks Gill. I'll check that out.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

West Shore Road, I see it now.

Cheers. Click on pic to enlarge:









Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Gill

Is there any way of avoiding the M6? I hate motorways.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Actually there are only 8 miles of M6 on the route I need to take. I think I can tolerate that...just :roll:

Joe


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Here are a some pics from last year of the event


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

*Further Update:*

Just had an email from my Audi Dealer, Lake District Audi, Hadwins, to say they are are hoping to bring the new

* R8 Spyder *to the event for us 8) 8)

bags the parking spot next to it 

Gill


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

hmmm think i'll be parking as far away as possible... LOL it'll show all the tt's up :lol: :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Tony, just keep your bonnet down then i'll be happy


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice one Gill. Don't tell em the little surprise up your sleeve is that we all get to drive it :wink:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> hmmm think i'll be parking as far away as possible... LOL it'll show all the tt's up :lol: :lol:


Im with you on that one!!


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Shall I ask Audi *not* to bring it then :lol:

Gill


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Joe, we could meet up and drive down together. I will try and keep up with you.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

malstt said:


> Joe, we could meet up and drive down together. I will try and keep up with you.


Good evening,

Just for you I'll drive with one hand tied behind my back :lol: Seriously, the drive from the NE is awesome. I'll check my route again and get back to you; but beware it will be the long way round.

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Joe, we could meet up and drive down together. I will try and keep up with you.
> ...


 Joe, Judy told me that when you go for a bottle of milk you go the long way round :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Now if you'd said Guinness and not milk [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

















Keep the revs up, Les


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> Now if you'd said Guinness and not milk [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That my drink Joe.............................ill buy you a pint of it sometime. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Sounds good joe, can arrange a meeting place nearer the time. We need to get a few more from the notheast to come. Will see at a northeast meet soon. (hopefully my shifts will let me get to one soon)


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

That would be great if some of our cousins came too, would make a great meet 

Gill


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

malstt said:


> Sounds good joe, can arrange a meeting place nearer the time. We need to get a few more from the notheast to come. Will see at a northeast meet soon. (hopefully my shifts will let me get to one soon)


North East AND TEESSIDE









Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just had a PM from Andrea (Imolatt) (well spotted that woman) informing me that on the 8th August (the day after this event) is the "Audi's in the park" event.This may affect the ability of some who have signed up for the Walney Island meet some of you I don't know. Thanks to Andrea for bringing this to my attention. If the proximity of both these events is going to cause you a problem then I suggest you let Gill (seasurfer) who's organising this event know.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

why oh why [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] i was dreading this.... sorry guys we will have to pull out as we will be @ Audi's in the park show :?...sorry Gill


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear Syd, I have taken you off the listing - Good Luck and come home with a first 

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Anymore for this meet. Still plenty of time of course to get your name down.


----------



## j9sht (Mar 13, 2009)

Put me down for this one, can i bring me flexifoil for some fun :twisted: :?: in the sun :?:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

j9sht said:


> Put me down for this one, can i bring me flexifoil for some fun :twisted: :?: in the sun :?:


Hi, you certainly can, what have you got? are you meeting the rest of the group and coming up in convoy (dont know where you are coming from) then i know which list to add you to 

Gill


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> why oh why [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] i was dreading this.... sorry guys we will have to pull out as we will be @ Audi's in the park show :?...sorry Gill


isn't audi's in the park the day after :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > why oh why [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] i was dreading this.... sorry guys we will have to pull out as we will be @ Audi's in the park show :?...sorry Gill
> ...


Think Syd's had a change of mind and will be going to both balls Tony :wink:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Thats brill news, hope they can join us and i will put them back on the listing when confirmed. I have ordered the wind and the sunshine 

Gill


----------



## j9sht (Mar 13, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> j9sht said:
> 
> 
> > Put me down for this one, can i bring me flexifoil for some fun :twisted: :?: in the sun :?:
> ...


Hi Gill

I've got a 2.4M Sting, must admit i'm a bit of a novice with it. It controls me more than i control it (I think it must think it's my wife :lol: :lol: :lol: )

I'll be travelling up from Cheshire, join the M6 at Junc 19. Would be good to meet up with anybody travelling from that direction :?:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

j9sht said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> > j9sht said:
> ...


We will be meeting (as last year) at the Lancaster services on the M6 Watch this space nearer the time ( a week or two before) for further info. Would be good to have you join us.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Gill

I've got a 2.4M Sting, must admit i'm a bit of a novice with it. It controls me more than i control it (I think it must think it's my wife :lol: :lol: :lol: )

:lol: give your wife the kite, that should tame her abit :lol:

I have added you to the main group, look forward to meeting you, pray for wind for that weekend 

Gill


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi everyone

Just a reminder that it wont be long now  really looking forward to you all coming up. One or two surprises in store for you  

Gill


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Put me down for the convoy please! Managed to swap my callout rota so can do this one now


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

burns said:


> Put me down for the convoy please! Managed to swap my callout rota so can do this one now


I will be arranging a cruise like last time to Walney, meeting at Lancaster services on the day so watch this space.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Will deffo be attending this again after having such a laugh last year - unfortunately I may have both children in tow and may be forced into the 4x4 again [smiley=bigcry.gif] Maybe Rachel can take the kids in the volvo and I will bring the TT :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Burns, i have added you to the list on the front page - glad you can make it 

Matt B - yes would be nice if the TT can come but if in the volvo, we can park you in the middle again   will be nice to see you and your family again what ever you come in 

Gill


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

looking forward to this :lol:

was really good last year... lets hope the weather stays like it is now !!! bet some people will be going for a dip !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Tony

The water is lovely and warm now and usually very safe for swimming but remember if there is wind there will be about 40 kitesurfers leaping about but it is still safe further away from the competition zone. Bring your cosies though, just in case  and i still darn't put my bonnet up if parked next to you again, now thats an idea, what about some kind person showing us how to clean the engine bay properly and with what to use and they can demonstrate on mine :lol:  

Who will know best  

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> The water is lovely and warm now and usually very safe for swimming but remember if there is wind there will be about 40 kitesurfers leaping about but it is still safe further away from the competition zone. Bring your though cosies just in case  and i still darn't put my bonnet up if parked next to you again, now thats an idea, what about some kind person showing us how to clean the engine bay properly and with what to use and they can demonstrate on mine :lol:
> 
> ...


Gill that sounds like an invitation to Big Syd :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking forward to this, hope the weathers nice. 8)


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Les, its an invitaion to anyone, even ET 

Gill


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Marco,Shak, Shell, SpenTT and Sonatina are you joining us on this meet ? would be great if you can.

Gill


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> Marco,Shak, Shell, SpenTT and Sonatina are you joining us on this meet ? would be great if you can.
> 
> Gill


Hi Gill, yeh put me and Becks down for this one, sounds like fun  

Shak


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Shak, thats great, i have put you down to come up with the rest of the mob, oooooooops, i mean the rest of our lovely ttiers  we have too much b*****y wind today, had to call off lessons, students might end up on the isle of man  
We can only pray for wind that weekend so that you can see some great stuff going on, land based and water based.

We have added another discipline year, Course Racing  where they are within distance to see, and they go like bats out of hell around a 3 bouy course covering quite a few miles - tactics can be a little naughty between the riders too, a bit like sailing, pinching each others path or wind causing spills 

More updates nearer the time 

Gill


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Shak, thats great, i have put you down to come up with the rest of the mob, oooooooops, i mean the rest of our lovely ttiers  we have too much b*****y wind today, had to call off lessons, students might end up on the isle of man
> We can only pray for wind that weekend so that you can see some great stuff going on, land based and water based.
> 
> We have added another discipline year, Course Racing  where they are within distance to see, and they go like bats out of hell around a 3 bouy course covering quite a few miles - tactics can be a little naughty between the riders too, a bit like sailing, pinching each others path or wind causing spills
> ...


Sounds Great!!! Hopefully we'll get some good weather  

Shak


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

burns said:


> Put me down for the convoy please! Managed to swap my callout rota so can do this one now


Me too, blasted pager, got rid of it for the weekend.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Gill

Can you add me to the list please, I'll be joining the convoy in Lancaster too.

Looking forward to it. 

Marco


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> Hi Gill
> 
> Can you add me to the list please, I'll be joining the convoy in Lancaster too.
> 
> ...


Marco, I will be arranging a cruise from Lancaster services to Walney on the day as I did last year. I will (with Gill) be giving more details as to meeting time etc nearer the time.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gill
> ...


Marvellous, cheers Les.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Thats great, glad you can come too 

I have added you to the list.

Gill


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Guys
Hopefully myself and Julie can make this also but can't say for certain for a week or so. Will keep you posted though. It does sound like a fun day.
Sutty.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

18 Cars so far on the list - should be a great day -

Is BigSyd coming now too ?

Gill


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorry gill, will have to give it a miss this year
Hope you all have a great time
Linda&syd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

had it been a week earlier may have joined you over there the weekend before


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi,

Just a short video for those coming up to Walney, the last event was at Hunstanton 2 weeks ago - enjoy 

*RIGHT CLICK THE SITE BELOW, THEN CLICK OPEN*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPDVIAFT ... r_embedded

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a short video for those coming up to Walney, the last event was at Hunstanton 2 weeks ago - enjoy
> 
> ...


Hmm link not working for me Gill  Ops it is now  Some of the action is really great. Think I will just watch it all from the sidelines the smaller had kites are scary enough


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Les, right click on the link, then open  just tried it and it works if you go into it that way 

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Les, right click on the link, then open  just tried it and it works if you go into it that way
> 
> Gill


Read above Gill. I edited shortly after posting and I guess just before this reply.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Les, did you spot Gary landing a trick then riding backwards  ??

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Les, did you spot Gary landing a trick then riding backwards  ??
> 
> Gill


Yeah I though it was him doing something very brave or very silly Gill :wink: Do people ever break things apart from kites like arms and legs?


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes they do, sprain and strain injuries are common - in competiions the riders ride extremely close to the edge of the water, great for spectators but very dangerous should things go wrong, which they often do  you wouldnt normally even ride in 4" of water.

Gill


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Gill,

I sent you a PM but I suspect you won't see it. In answer to your question - are you sure your inbox is not full? If it is then the new messages will not appear. You need to delete some to make room and then click the "release on hold messages" link and they will magically appear. By the way your website seems to be down as I tried to find a "contact us" link to tell you but nothing connected. Hope you get it sorted.

Cheers,
John


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi, does anyone have a postcode that i can use in my satnav for this ? Joe you still up for this ? If so where do you want to meet up ?


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi MalTT

Here is the post code for your sat navs *LA14 3XZ* this is the little shop/store at the beach as we will be parked on the opposite side of the road 

Gill


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

malstt said:


> Hi, does anyone have a postcode that i can use in my satnav for this ? Joe you still up for this ? If so where do you want to meet up ?


Hi Mal

Yes, Judy and I are still up for this; looking forward to it. The route we will be taking is not what you would expect though. We won't be taking the suggested route offered by Tom Tom which includes the A66 nightmare and the rest. If we take my route we will be getting two for the price of one...the drive AND the event :wink:

It's 128 miles from where I live and takes me through some good driving roads. I don't know exactly where you live but if it's the Newcastle area I suspect a different route might be more feasible for you.

I don't think there is a route which differs much, mileage wise, from wherever the starting point, so might as well go for a drive as well as the event.

Maybe we should PM a starting point. I know a perfect one but it might not be right for you. The only other alternative would be for me to travel North (in the opposite direct of the event, if I drove toward your place) whereas you are heading south towards me in any event, if know what I mean.

Joe


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

seasurfer said:


> Hi MalTT
> 
> Here is the post code for your sat navs *LA14 3XZ* this is the little shop/store at the beach as we will be parked on the opposite side of the road
> 
> Gill


Thanks gill, joe will send you a pm.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

ps what time does it start ?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Mal, I will send you a PM today. I'll be doing Walney on the 7th (Saturday) and Croft on the 8th (Sunday).

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

malstt said:


> ps what time does it start ?


Hi Gill

Yes, I would like to know too. What would be a good time to arrive at the venue with regard to parking, taking in the atmosphere before the serious competition starts.

Cheers


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi All

A good time to arrive would be about 9.30 -10 ish. If there is wind, the competition will not start before 10 and will go on all day.

I will be saving parking spaces for us all with barriers ( i will be there early  ) so that we are parked together so i will be asking next week for numbers in case anyone hasnt decided yet whether they are joining us.

We have a small group from another enthusiast's club :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: , who i will allow enough parking for them next to us too, and they are looking forward to meeting you all  I'm sure you will be delighted to meet them too 

The council have decided to start major road works on the island, right on the junction which leads on and off the island - GREAT. There is a waiting time of about 15 mins delay at peak times through these roadworks but having said that, they are getting along quite well, so i will update much nearer the time for directions to the beach. We only have 4 roads so if you go too far you will need a paddle or snorkle or both 

Remember, the only thing we dont have on the island is FUEL. There is Asda, Tesco and Morrisons all with 1/4 mile of the bridge to Walney. If you prefer the alternative fuels, Shell ect, they are about 3 miles away.

Any further queries just ask.

Gill


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hoping to get a few more from the northeast to come to this, hope the weather is nice. 8)


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

That would be great if you can - quite a few of us have'nt met any one from the north east. Looking forward to meeting you

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

To those of you in the NW crew (or anybody come to that) we will be doing a cruise as per last year to this event from the Lancaster services on the M6 meet at 9am as per the first post in this thread. Here is a list of those who originally said would be attending and meeting at the services. Anybody not going now please let me know and of course anybody not on it wishing to join the cruise let me and Gill know ASAP.

Les
Stevecollier
Mark Hogan
Matt B
Tony
ImolaTT
Redscouse
Jammyd
J9sht
Burns
Stuart
Shak & Becks
Marco
Sutty & Julie


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

spoke to malstt Iwill probably be coming accross with him as is I think jeff0000 cheers salTTy


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Great SalTTy. i have added you to 'other' list 

Gill


----------



## j9sht (Mar 13, 2009)

les said:


> To those of you in the NW crew (or anybody come to that) we will be doing a cruise as per last year to this event from the Lancaster services on the M6 meet at 9am as per the first post in this thread. Here is a list of those who originally said would be attending and meeting at the services. Anybody not going now please let me know and of course anybody not on it wishing to join the cruise let me and Gill know ASAP.
> 
> Les
> Stevecollier
> ...


Hi Les

I'm still defnitely up for this, but am thinking of travelling up on Friday afternoon and camping overnight on the Island.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

salTTy said:


> spoke to malstt Iwill probably be coming accross with him as is I think jeff0000 cheers salTTy


SalTTy, is jeff0000 joining us, i will add him to the list if he is.

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

j9sht said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > To those of you in the NW crew (or anybody come to that) we will be doing a cruise as per last year to this event from the Lancaster services on the M6 meet at 9am as per the first post in this thread. Here is a list of those who originally said would be attending and meeting at the services. Anybody not going now please let me know and of course anybody not on it wishing to join the cruise let me and Gill know ASAP.
> ...


 Sounds good to me  Weather permitting though


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Les,

I think you need to remove me mate from your list of NW people heading up.

No TT now as you know so I cant go 

Have a great day guys, still hoping to see you all soon at pub meet shortly.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

p7 TTj said:


> Les,
> 
> I think you need to remove me mate from your list of NW people heading up.
> 
> ...


 Not my list as such but Gills. I am sure she will read this though. I will amend my copy. Thanks Jon.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

I had already altered the front page. I am getting back on the ball again 

Gill


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> salTTy said:
> 
> 
> > spoke to malstt Iwill probably be coming accross with him as is I think jeff0000 cheers salTTy
> ...


I believe so will let u know if there are any changes salTTy


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Gill
could you please take me off the list please as ive decided to make a weekend of audis in the park.
sorry Andrea


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry you cant come, taken you off the list  hopefully catch up with you soon

Have a lovely weekend

Gill


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi All

Just had a phone call from Paul Crewdson from Lake District Audi to confirm he will be bringing the R8 V10 Coupe for us on saturday   

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just had a phone call from Paul Crewdson from Lake District Audi to confirm he will be bringing the R8 V10 Coupe for us on saturday
> 
> Gill


Woooo nice one Gill. looking forward to giving it a good work out round the Island :roll:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

You'll be lucky, all of 10 miles of roads :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You could meet him en-toute and drooool your way to Walney 

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> You'll be lucky, all of 10 miles of roads :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You could meet him en-toute and drooool your way to Walney
> 
> Gill


Spoil sport [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

i think i may have sort of mentioned or skirted around the fact that we will have another group joining us this year, it will be minscule in numbers compared to the TT's but none the less enthusiasts about there beloved motors.

Now, two or three of you naughty ones i want you to behave   be on best behavour for the day and no sarky comments in ear shot of this little group   you can [smiley=gossip.gif] but not [smiley=argue.gif] to them.

We must make them very welcome :lol: :lol:

Gill :-*

:lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

So you not going to tell us what cars they drive ?


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

You can have 1 guess each


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Smart cars :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I'l guess mg's.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Nope  much much nicer


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Boxsters


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ferraris?


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Nope  think, who would you least want to be parked next to 

not that they are not nice, but think rivalry 

(hope this doesnt go on till saturday) 

Gill


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> Nope  think, who would you least want to be parked next to  a Vauxhall!!! :lol:
> 
> not that they are not nice, but think rivalry  Nissan 370z ... no please not those!! New Peugeot - trying to copy the TT.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> > Nope  think, who would you least want to be parked next to  a Vauxhall!!! :lol:
> ...


Sorry weird quote that, my comments mixed in yours... sorry.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Marco, did you mean to put anythng on your post ? 

Gill


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

VW club? As if there wasn't enough VW bias on Sunday :roll:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Nope 

I saw that new peugot look a like TT in lancashire somewhere.. I had to do a double take as it was quite nice in black but they have nearly nicked the side view design of our windows  we will take it as a compliment 

Gill


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Vw beetles ?


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

burns said:


> VW club? As if there wasn't enough VW bias on Sunday :roll:


Was there I hadn't noticed! :roll: Big Syds and Lynda's QS was one of the cleanest cars I saw there... nothing!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> Marco, did you mean to put anythng on your post ?
> 
> Gill


Yeah, my next guess was the 350Z... always seems to crop up as a contender.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mini club?


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

No, your not even warm 

You will see on Saturday, looking forward to you all coming up.

Gill


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

BMW??

Shak


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Renault CLIOs


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Shak - remove your post immediately 

Gill


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Reliant Robin?


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

John-H said:


> Reliant Robin?


That crossed my mind John :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Porsche Boxter club!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> Porsche Boxter club!


I have already suggested that.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Porsche Boxter club!
> ...


Oh, it's been a long day. I'm out of ideas; I don't know what other cars could be a competitor.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

My names down for this, but ive been asked to work this Saturday so cannot now make this, really sorry  

Was looking forward to some more Kiting

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> My names down for this, but ive been asked to work this Saturday so cannot now make this, really sorry
> 
> Was looking forward to some more Kiting
> 
> Paul


Overtime putting the cake pieces in eh :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Marco34 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Reliant Robin?
> ...


Perhaps they could launch on on a kite Top Gear style


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

VW Camper Van owners club.... it's a surfer thing... :roll:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Wind is looking good for saturday, showing 15 knots at the moment with cloud and sunshine, so bring a warm/wind proof jacket and a hat  and bring plenty of wind with you 

Gill


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> Wind is looking good for saturday, showing 15 knots at the moment with cloud and sunshine, so bring a warm/wind proof jacket and a hat  and bring plenty of wind with you
> 
> Gill


I thought about a hat, treating it like winter at the coast!  With regards to bringing wind I'lll ensure a fibrous Friday! :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> > Wind is looking good for saturday, showing 15 knots at the moment with cloud and sunshine, so bring a warm/wind proof jacket and a hat  and bring plenty of wind with you
> ...


But lay off the curry and beans :roll:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

You'r rubbish readers :lol: :lol:

Gill


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Gill

Please accept my sincere apologies for not being able to attend your event. There is an important event at Croft Race Circuit; a Nostalgia Weekend (7th and 8th) covering all the 15 year period I raced at Croft and more. I have strong personal attachments to this circuit and nostalgia has got the better of me.

I intended to do Saturday at Walney Island and Sunday at Croft but I have been unexpectedly contacted on a 'VIP' level which will involve me in more than I knew about, so I have to be free on Saturday, the same day as the Kite Surfing competition, and Sunday of course.

Fifteen years without hardly missing a race meeting and finishing in the top three consistently requires me in conscience to do justice to this rare event, not to mention the open top bus ride around the circuit with all the other pensioners&#8230;for the benefit of the fans :wink: ; hospitality room, after event buffet&#8230;I couldn't resist.

Have a great day all you TT and Kite Surfing enthusiasts.

Regards

Joe & Judy
http://www.croftcircuit.co.uk/iteminfo. ... &type=info


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know and have a great weekend at the race event. Hopefully catch up with you both at another meet.

Gill


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Me n Cheryl still up for this n bringing the kids along 

Lets just hope theres no rain :twisted:

Mark


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TTCool said:


> Hi Gill
> 
> Please accept my sincere apologies for not being able to attend your event. There is an important event at Croft Race Circuit; a Nostalgia Weekend (7th and 8th) covering all the 15 year period I raced at Croft and more. I have strong personal attachments to this circuit and nostalgia has got the better of me.
> 
> ...


I'm going to try and get there on Friday if you want to meet up - depends on how the journey's looking.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

John-H said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gill
> ...


Hi John

Not sure what you mean. The Croft event is on Saturday and Sunday (7th and 8th) Did you mean you may be able integrate your Scotland trip (return journey) with the Croft event. Sunday is the more important day as I understand it. Saturday is for qualifying and other stuff.

It would be great if you could get to Croft. Let me know if I have understood correctly.

Joe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Joe,

Sorry to confuse - no I meant I was going to try to get to Walney Island on Friday. Apparently there will be some activity then. Just a thought if you fancied a trip over. All very tenuous though as we can't stay too long as we're heading North.

John


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey all,

Gonna have to meet up with you guys later on in the day as some thing's come up which I need to sort out before I can make it up to Walney Island :?

I'll PM les to make sure he doesn't wait for me at the service station

Shak


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shshivji said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Gonna have to meet up with you guys later on in the day as some thing's come up which I need to sort out before I can make it up to Walney Island :?
> 
> ...


Thats OK Shak, we will catch you there mate.

Don't forget guys we meet at 9am tomorrow at the Lancaster services on the M6.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Les

Stuart with the white TTS who came to last meet with me is meeting you at lancaster services tomorrow. He doesnt have internet or mobile but i spoke to him yesterday, we shall have a word with him tomorro about that  but he will be there well before 9am.

And we can catch up with Shak later in the day.

Gill


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Hi Les
> 
> Stuart with the white TTS who came to last meet with me is meeting you at lancaster services tomorrow. He doesnt have internet or mobile but i spoke to him yesterday, we shall have a word with him tomorro about that  but he will be there well before 9am.
> 
> ...


No problem Gill, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Gill,

Is there a postcode for where we are going, should we get seperated from the pack.

Thanks


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> Hi Gill,
> 
> Is there a postcode for where we are going, should we get seperated from the pack.
> 
> Thanks


From Gill "
Hi MalTT

Here is the post code for your sat navs LA14 3XZ this is the little shop/store at the beach as we will be parked on the opposite side of the road

Gill"

Gill a tip for you. Always update the first post on your thread with any new info as with the post code above. That way people don't have to wade through pages to find it.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes Sir 

Done, loud and clear so peeps can find it easily 

(good point)

Gill


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gill,
> ...


Thanks Les.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Really looking forward to this as my Grandfather was born and lived in Barrow for a long time and I went there as a kid for a holiday to Walney. Not been back since.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Not long now, nice early start tomorrow. See you all there.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

malstt said:


> Not long now, nice early start tomorrow. See you all there.


Tooooo early for a Saturday! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I know. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Wet start to tomorrow but clearing about 10. Wind is light in the morning but building in the afternoon so there should deffinately be competition going ahead.

Ive spoken very nicely to the council and today they abandoned road works and it was dead easy to get on and off the island with no delays - great, hope for same sat.

PLEASE NOTE: Trainer kite sessions may be available near the foot of the ramp on a 'come and try basis' NOT like last year where it was structured groups and times. So if you want to try a small trainer kite, keep a look out near the launching ramp. There will be a sign there or ask us about it.

See you all soon, take care and have a lovely drive together.

Gill


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Had a great day at walney, nice to meet some new people, thanks to gill for arranging it. Looking forwaqrd to next year. Sorry no photos forgot to take my camara. 
Ps well done les on winning car of the day.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

At my friends house after our day out in Carnforth on their lapy. Great day today with the weather similar to last year, wet start followed by sun in the afternoon. Thanks must go to Gill for arranging our parking and making everybody so welcome. I have taken some picys but won't be able to post them until Monday.
Now Gills been a very naughty lady as shes bought a roadster but not a TT roadster :x (she already has a coupe) I promised not to tell you so you will have to start guessing or somebody who was there can post what it is on here. :wink: Miss Burns had a problem as her car was constipated going there..........................she couldnt pass a thing :lol: After slipping the judges a few bob I was awarded the most desirable TT of the day for the second year running and got a lovely wood turned vase on a plinth made by Gary's dad Gill's hubby's father. Well must go now and thanks to all who turned out today.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Les,Need to see the photo of under gills bonnet.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

malstt said:


> Les,Need to see the photo of under gills bonnet.


Am saving that one to blackmail here when we split on her about the roadster shes bought :wink:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

We all know she has a black z3 roadster. :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

les said:


> Miss Burns had a problem as her car was constipated going there..........................she couldnt pass a thing :lol:


That's fighting talk where I come from Les! I couldn't pass anything as I was too busy spilling my drink down myself! Good job I brought a change of clothes! :lol:

Was a good day though - shame I ended up sunburnt again!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

burns said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Burns had a problem as her car was constipated going there..........................she couldnt pass a thing :lol:
> ...


To be honest guys she wasn't quite that bad as specially as she has trouble seeing over the top of the steering wheel :roll:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Hope you all enjoyed your trip to Walney. Great to see the TT's lined up. Did anyone take the R8 out?

Who came with a 'pet' under the bonnet ?

Lovely to meet three members from the north east, three really nice TT's you have there  and thanks to Mal for cleaning *half* my engine bay :-* . I am sure Les wont beable to resist putting a pic on here, im waiting [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I thought it would be nice to ask three of the kitesurfers to come and choose one of the TT's, the one they would like to own and all three picked the same car, Les, it was £20 each not £20 shared :lol: :lol: anyhow, well done, no doubt you will be adding that to your avatar too.

And yes, i have owned up to you all - i bought a zed in february this year and love it. I wanted a soft top but dont like the TTR, it just doesnt have the same iconic stylish shape as the coupe. I couldnt part with my TT though so he has a stable mate now  hence the 'other' group who joined us, who are equally as enthusiastic about their cars and enjoyable to spend time with.

Sorry i missed a few of you to say goodbye. Hope you all had a safe journey home and look forward to seeing you again soon x


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

barton TT said:


> We all know she has a black z3 roadster. :lol:


You must have loved it so much to copy it   (you rascal) would you like a copy from the origial, just let me know and i will send you one :lol: :lol:

Gill


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

burns said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Miss Burns had a problem as her car was constipated going there..........................she couldnt pass a thing :lol:
> ...


Sunburnt, after that cream too! :x It was pretty clear though in the afternoon.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes Gill it was a good day thanks; so glad the weather picked up too, it was rather a grim start.

Les came with a snail under the bonnet! How that got there is beyond me!??   Les, did you forget to remove one after they helped clean under your bonnet? :lol:

Can't upload pictures at the moment, not sure why, will try tomorrow!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Yes, sunburnt, even after that weapons-grade sun goop!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> Yes Gill it was a good day thanks; so glad the weather picked up too, it was rather a grim start.
> 
> Les came with a snail under the bonnet! How that got there is beyond me!??   Les, did you forget to remove one after they helped clean under your bonnet? :lol:


The little buggers get everywhere I saw it overtake Miss Burns on the way there and it must have thought I will hitch a ride on his car for some real excitement :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Gill it was a good day thanks; so glad the weather picked up too, it was rather a grim start.
> ...


Ooo, I woudn't like to be in your shoes! :lol: She was pretty quick on the way back I have to say.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Marco34 said:
> ...


But we took it easy on the way back :roll:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

les said:


> marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Tell ya what Les, you must have had a pint of Die-Hard for breakfast!!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

burns said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > marco34 said:
> ...


  [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorry I couldn't make it at the end, had a few issue's that needed resolving :x    
hopefully I'll make the next one

Shak


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Shak, did you realise you were the only one to get the 'other group' right 

and peeps kept on trying to guess :lol: :lol: :lol:

And, did you hear about Les bringing his pet with him, makes him live under the bonnet too and takes him on horrendous drives to scare the living daylights out of him :lol: :lol:

Gill


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> Shak, did you realise you were the only one to get the 'other group' right
> 
> and peeps kept on trying to guess :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


LOL!! I heard he had a snail :lol: something for him to race against......

Do I get a prize for guessing right..........  Hope you're enjoying the new car 

Shak


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

shshivji said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> > Shak, did you realise you were the only one to get the 'other group' right
> ...


 Oi! You two... I heard that.... Pardon. Anyway it raced Miss Burns and won. :lol:

PS Gill picys of your DISGUSTINGLY filthy engine bay coming right up[. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Pic's from Saturday.
The black V10 R8. Wish I had 110k to spare. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 








We out numbered the Z3 guys and girls 2 to 1 they are at the far end where they belong. :roll: 








2nd year running most desirable car. What a very fine trophy as well made by Gary's dad. Thank you.








The line up.








The pic Gilly tried to get banned and for very obvious reasons with one half given a very quick clean.  








Gill trying to prevent me taking a pic of her filthy disgusting engine bay and no wonder.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, think i probably deserved that being viewed, but it will soon be much cleaner by the end of this week. It has been unusually dusty and gruby here for a few days and it collects very very easily under bonnets, its the least place that it can not be blown away 

No little pets under my bonnet  one of the zedders think you must use ''shell fuel''  and another thinks its to make 'is-car-go' :lol: :lol:

Gill

ps - i am pleased you liked the trophy


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> Well, think i probably deserved that being viewed, but it will soon be much cleaner by the end of this week. It has been unusually dusty and gruby here for a few days and it collects very very easily under bonnets, its the least place that it can not be blown away
> 
> No little pets under my bonnet  one of the zedders think you must use ''shell fuel''  and another thinks its to make 'is-car-go' :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Yeah yeah yeah Gill we have heard it all before as you said the same last year. :wink: The fact is you NEVER clean your engine bay :roll: There was so much sand in there I thought you had been sand blasting it except it would have been cleaner . :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

John from ''the other side'' has just put this on the zed forum

Gill, I can't believe it took you 6 months to tell the Audi guys you had upgraded to a BMW

:lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> John from ''the other side'' has just put this on the zed forum
> 
> Gill, I can't believe it took you 6 months to tell the Audi guys you had upgraded to a BMW
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Simple Gill, That's because he doesn't believe what hes written himself. He must be on the Colombian woodbines if he thinks the Z3 is a better car than the TT. :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

gill i hope you have cleaned the rest of your engine. And hope you didnt burn to bad in the sun miss burns.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

I am on with it this afternoon,and trying not to brake a nail or two 

Gill


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, i havent quite finished, but i have for today - here are 3 pics so far


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Now that's looking a lot better Gill, keep up the good work.  Just don't let it get so dirty again :roll: It not a BMW you know which are often seen covered in crap. :wink:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Thank you.

Are you sure you have had a good look


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Thank you.
> 
> Are you sure you have had a good look


Nope but compared with how it looked before it is a B I G improvement. :roll:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

I thought you may have been more eagle eyed than that, have a PROPER look


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

seasurfer said:


> I thought you may have been more eagle eyed than that, have a PROPER look


So just whose car is that then Gill? :lol:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Its mine, i better send you a pair of glasses :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you may have been more eagle eyed than that, have a PROPER look
> ...


There's not a snail in there is the?


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Can you see one ? you must have better eye sight than Les then :lol:

And your car is so shiny - what do you use on your paintwork ? its the first time i have had a proper look at it, very nice.

Gill


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> Can you see one ? you must have better eye sight than Les then :lol:
> 
> And your car is so shiny - what do you use on your paintwork ? its the first time i have had a proper look at it, very nice.
> 
> Gill


Yes, I can see one in the second picture..  These must be the secret car cleaners!

When I go the car it was ok but had swirl marks and light scratches. I used a clay bar then went over it with Meguiars scratch x, until the marks were all gone. I then used Diamond Brite stage 1 and 2 and use DB products to maintain.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone

This is the video from the weekend

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZzbznds ... r_embedded

Gill


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking better already gill. 8)


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi MalsTT

Yes it looks much better. I sent you a pm a couple of days ago to tidy it up some more but dont think you have opened it yet  found two strut brace covers cracked so i am wanting to replace them too. Do you have anything?

Gill


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

pmd you back. my pc has died [smiley=bigcry.gif] So on my freinds laptop, Havnt got anything for the strut tops sorry.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi MalsTT

Just sent the pm again to you about other covers.

Gill


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone

This is another video of the Land-Boarding and Land-Buggying at the Kiteival last weekend at Walney. Dont know if any of you got this far down the beach to watch them.

http://forum.kitecrowd.com/kite-videos/ ... 85765.html


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Hi all

looked as if i have just missed the fun  I came up to Forton near Garstang on the Sunday, although we are in the wife's A4 cab and not my TT.

steve


----------

